# Topruten und weitere Preise für Magazinautoren!!



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2006)

*Handgebaute Ruten für Magautoren*
Das Prinzip „von Anglern für Angler“ statt „von (selbsternannten?) Experten für den armen Rest der Welt“ ist einer der Erfolgsgaranten nicht nur fürs Forum von Anglerboard.de, sondern auch und gerade fürs Magazin. 

Wir wollen ja keine Artikel von „bezahlten Profischreibern“ sondern von normalen Anglern. Deswegen bezahlen wir ja auch grundsätzlich nichts für Artikel, um „Profilierungssüchtige“ möglichst außen vor halten zu können.

Dennoch freuen wir uns auch immer ganz besonders, wenn uns Partner und Sponsoren Preise für die Autoren vom Magazin zur Verfügung stellen und so deren Arbeit zu würdigen wissen. Dieses Jahr wird unter allen eingesandten und veröffentlichten Praxisberichten ein besonderes Schmankerl verlost, das uns von www.mads-rutenbau.de zur Verfügung gestellt wurde:

1 handgebaute Rute mit FujiSic Ringen, weiteres Zubehör nach Wahl aus der Liste (http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/html/zubehor.html) 

Mit Praxisartikel sind alle Berichte gemeint, die als Thema alles rund um die Praxis haben: Also von „Knotenkunde“ über das richtige anködern von Boilies oder die beste Form von Fischfetzen bis hin zur richtigen Bremseinstellung für den Drill oder auch das richtige keschern oder die optimale Wobblerführung.

Das waren natürlich nur „Beispiele“ zur Veranschaulichung. Nicht in die „Wertung“ kommen Erlebnis- oder Reiseberichte. Dafür haben wir ja wieder andere Preise J.

Die Artikel fürs Magazin bitte in folgender Form einsenden:
Text als Worddokument, DinA4, Schrift Times New Roman, Größe 12.
Fotos als jpg., zip. oder rar.- - Datei, bitte *NICHT!* einbauen in den Text, sondern extra senden, mit Anmerkungen im Text wo welches Foto hingehört.

Das alles dann per Mail an:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de

Und wie immer bei uns passiert das natürlich alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.

Also ran an die Tasten und Praxisberichte fürs Magazin verfasst und dann – mit etwas Glück – eine tolle handgebaute Rute gewinnen.

Als Blanks kann man unter den folgenden wählen.
Harrison Blanks		
Harrison Primeur VT Spin	8' ft., 2,40 m	30-75 g
Harrison Primeur VT Spin	9' ft., 2,70 m	15-45 g
Harrison Primeur VT Spin	9' ft., 2,70 m	30-75 g
Harrison Primeur VT Spin	9' ft., 2,70 m	60-120 g
Harrison Primeur VT Spin	9' ft., 2,70 m	75-150 g
Harrison Primeur VT Spin	10' ft., 3,05 m	15-45 g
Harrison Primeur VT Spin	10' ft., 3,05 m	30-75 g
Harrison Primeur VT Spin	10' ft., 3,05 m	60-120 g
Harrison Primeur VT Spin	11' ft., 3,35 m	30-75 g

Harrison VHF Spin	9' ft., 2,70 m	30-75 g
Harrison VHF Spin	9' ft., 2,70 m	60-120 g
Harrison VHF Spin	10' ft., 3,05 m	30-75 g

Sportex Blanks		
 KEV-Blank Spin3	 2,75 m	30 g
 KEV-Blank Spin3	 3,05 m	35 g
 KEV-Blank Spin4	 2,80 m	50 g
 KEV-Blank Spin4	 3,00 m	60 g
 KEV-Blank Pike	 2,75 m	80 g
 KEV-Blank Pike	 3,00 m	80 g
 KEV-Blank SEA Spin	 2,75 m	100  g
 KEV-Blank SEA Spin	 3,00 m	100  g


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Topruten für Magazinautoren!!*

Und es gibt weitere Preise für Magautoren (diesmal für alle Artikel):

*1 Woche Dänemark bei Lydum Art Center*
6 Autoren vom Mag können sich in der 1. Woche nach Ostern 2007 in einem Ferienhaus von Lydum Art Center einquartieren.
Zu bezahlen ist lediglich der Verbrauch an Strom/Wasser/Heizung.
Die genaue Beschreibung findet mit Fotos findet Ihr im Artikel 
„Magazinautoren dürfen 1 Woche nach Dänemark, kostenlos“ aus der letzten Magazinausgabe 

Weitere Infos:
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/index.html

*1 Wochenende bei unserem Anglerbaordpartner vor Ort in Eutin, dem Hotel Wiesenhof*
Auch 2006 spendiert das Hotel Wiesenhof aus der schönen Rosenstadt Eutin wieder für die Autoren des Magazins einen Preis :
2 Übernachtungen für 2 Personen im Doppelzimmer incl. Frühstücksbuffet und Schwimmbadnutzung + 1 x Sauna für 2 Personen . Termin nach Absprache

Hotel Wiesenhof
Leonhardt-Boldt-Str.25
23701 Eutin
Tel.:04521-70760
HoteWiesenhof@aol.com
www.hotel-wiesenhof.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Topruten für Magazinautoren, weitere Preise!!*

*2 Übernachtungen für 2 Personen im Doppelzimmer incl. Frühstück *

Das familiengeführte, kleine, schnuckelige Rosenhotel Forelle im Naturpark Westerzgeb./Vogtland, spendiert 2 Übernachtungen für 2 Personen im Doppelzimmer incl. Frühstück + 1x Organisation einer Kutsch/Schlittenfahrt inkl. 1 x Thermoskanne Eistee m. Vogelbeerschnaps/Thermoskanne Glühwein und 1 x Sauna m. Dampfdusche für 2 Personen . Termin nach Absprache

Kurzbeschreibung: in deutsch und englisch
Schnuckeliges , kleines *** Land hotel im Naturpark West erzgebirge /
Vogtland in Sachsen mit Sauna und Dampfdusche, ausgezeichneter Küche und
romantischem Ambiente. Ideal zum Angeln, Wandern, Klettern, Erholen,
Fliegenfischen und Langlaufen bei Schneesicherheit.

Best recommended, cosy and familyrun ***countrysidehotel in
"Laura-Ashley-style", idillically situated in charming village at the
foot of the Auersberg in Saxony, Germany near Dresden and Karlovy Vary,
a 150m from Saxonies highest waterfall. A real romantic getaway.
Well-known restaurant. Ideal for honeymoons as well as holidays.
Sightseeing-/Shoppingtours.
Kontakt:
08318 Blauenthal, Zimmersacherstr.
Tel. 037752/6300 und 6301 Fax 6329
www.romantik-pur-parkhotel-forelle.de
E-mail: Romantik@parkhotel-forelle.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Topruten für Magazinautoren, weitere Preise!!*

Und auch unser Partner Zebco ist wieder dabei. 
Es gibt zwei Ruten:
Eine Hypercast Softlure 
Eine Hypercast Dartcaster

Zebco Sports Europe
Elsterbogen 12 – 14
21255 Tostedt
Tel.: (04182) 2943-0 
Fax: (04182) 2943-22

http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/index.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Topruten und weitere Preise für Magazinautoren!!*

Und auch unser Partner Hotel Wiesenhof ist wieder mit von der Partie:
*1 Wochenende bei unserem Anglerboardpartner vor Ort in Eutin, dem Hotel Wiesenhof*
Auch 2006 spendiert das Hotel Wiesenhof aus der schönen Rosenstadt Eutin wieder für die Autoren des Magazins einen Preis :
2 Übernachtungen für 2 Personen im Doppelzimmer incl. Frühstücksbuffet und Schwimmbadnutzung + 1 x Sauna für 2 Personen . Termin nach Absprache

Hotel Wiesenhof
Leonhardt-Boldt-Str.25
23701 Eutin
Tel.:04521-70760
hornhechteutin@arcor.de
www.hotel-wiesenhof.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Topruten und weitere Preise für Magazinautoren!!*

Und es geht weiter.

Unser Partner *Angler - Oase *spendiert ein Predatek - Wobblerset, bestehend aus je:
1 X Viper
1 x Sand Viper
1 x Boomerang 80

Angler - Oase 
Roman Wardacki 
Forstweg 5 
82294 Oberschweinbach 
Tel: 08145 / 809905 
Fax: 08145 / 809875 
Email: Info@Angler-oase.de 


Herzlichen Dank auch dafür!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Topruten und weitere Preise für Magazinautoren!!*

Und der näxte:

*Der Norden angelt*
Wahlweise 1 Raubfischset oder 1 Ostseeset oder ein Wobblerset für die Küste. 
Der Gewinner darf sich aussuchen, was er von den 3 Preisen bevorzugt

Sven Matthiesen
Gartenweg 1a
24850 Lürschau
04621 - 41885
info@der-norden-angelt.de
www.Der-Norden-angelt.de


----------

